# Yellow Lab



## oscarthegrouch (Sep 12, 2007)

I am looking for a AKC yellow lab pup, preferably a female, between 6 - 8 weeks. If anyone has a litter coming up or knows of anyone that has any for sale please let me know. Please PM me.


----------

